# 2007 Pearson Z-34 and Crackers strings...



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Nice Jim! VERY nice! I can't wait!! :wink:


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

This will be the banner on site. More pictures should be available when the bows get here Tuesday/Wednesday.

Jim


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Here's a picture of the bow...just got three of them in today with more coming this week and next. It's up at www.selectarchery.com/pearson.shtml

The specs are as follows:
292-325 FPS IBO
(292 @ 27.5" 70# and 325 @31.5" 70#)
34 1/4" AXLE TO AXLE

7 1/4" BRACE HEIGHT

75% LET-OFF

50#, 60#, 70# DRAW WEIGHTS

27.5" - 31.5" DRAW LENGTHS

4.2# MASS WEIGHT

LIFETIME GUARANTEE


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks pretty sharp even without the vib-x. Intersting way of giving IBO speeds though. (at 31.5"):tongue: Realistically we're looking at an IBO of 305-310 I assume.


----------



## Billy Bob (Jul 24, 2004)

Very nice! Any hand shock? Does it draw smooth? Need a full review..


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

VERY NICE!!! When do I get mine! LOL!


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

verry nice looking bow, just wish they had that cocked handle like the pride i have the pride now any other bow just dont feel right?? 

kennie


----------



## Aussie LuvR (Mar 2, 2003)

*Z-34*

Is the DL of 27.5" as low as the Z-34 will go????????


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Sent you a PM Jim.


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Billy Bob said:


> Very nice! Any hand shock? Does it draw smooth? Need a full review..



Review of 2007 Ben Pearson Z-34

I am selling my Stealth. Considering how much I love that bow, it’s a strong statement. After tuning up the Z-34, it became an easy decision. You guys at Pearson have done an amazing job. Below is my review of the Z-34 – I hope you enjoy it and find it useful. I will limit it to four different areas: power system, finish, feel and performance.

*Power System*
I had been a fan of the kineticam for its power, but I didn’t like the aggressive draw cycle. Thus, I was very intrigued to learn that Pearson had plans for a new single cam with some great speeds. The new single cam draws very smoothly. I like the oversized cam and idler wheel and believe that it helps to maintain the smooth draw. As the speeds attest in my performance review, the smooth draw blends very well with some serious power.

*Finish*
I think that the finish on this bow is the best that Pearson has had in quite some time. The double dipped finish of the Realtree APG looks awesome. The best part is that there are no spots on the bow that are not covered – this had been a problem in the past. The camo is clear and fits what the majority of customers are looking for in a good color balance. The cams have a nice finish to them that matches up with the camo well.

*Feel*
The bow balances great. If you put it on the edge of a table corner and balance it on the arrow shelf, the bow will balance perfectly. Not every bow can do this and I check bows to see how well they balance out of the box. The angel wing grip is second to none and I’m glad to see this grip come to this bow. The bow seems very light – considerably lighter than some of the bows last year. That is a definite plus.

*Performance*
This is where the bow sold me. As it came out of the box, the spot on the cam needed to be set ahead of the cam, not dead on. After setting it up as such, the bow shot great and speed was there to burn. At 28” and 70#, it got me into the 290s. There are not many bows that can actually claim this out of the box. The addition of the Bowjax products is a big plus, as they help to keep any noise or vibration in check. The addition of the built-in shock absorber is a great, great plus. The addition of Barnsdale limbs is also a plus. These limbs have a great reputation.

Overall, I have to say that I am very, very impressed with this bow. It looks great and shoots great. I’ll be putting a ton of shots through this bow throughout the next couple of weeks and I’ll be sure to provide an update.

Hope this helped anyone considering this bow.
Jim


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Thought I'd post a little update on the speed. I have been shooting the bow like a madman...even though it's only in the 30s here now. Anyway, with a 369.2 grain arrow, FOP peep sight, string loop and Bowjax slipjax on the string, the Z-34 is pulling a consistent 293 at 28" 70#. Not bad for almost 20 grains over IBO weight and everything on the string.

The draw on the bow is great. It starts off slow and gradually builds to the full draw weight. There is no hitch at all in the draw cycle, at least not that I have experienced at my 28" of draw. The wall is as solid as if there were a draw stop on the bow.

Overall, I am still very impressed with the bow.

Jim


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

That's nice....................looks like there are alot of the Single cam bow models gonna try for the Top Spot this year.


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Also need to mention that this bow has Barnsdale laminated limbs on it...great bow for the money!!!!

Jim


----------

